# HD/Lowes VS Supply House



## deenp97 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hello everyone,

There's no argument big box stores sell their shingles cheaper, but I was hoping to hear people's experiences on any costs associated with lesser services compared to your local supply house. 

HD/Lowes has been known for slow deliveries, lacking product knowledge/product variety, delivering wrong shingles, and there's definitely a lack of relationship. How much money have these factors costed y'all? (rough estimate)


----------



## Nlightleadfarmer (Sep 12, 2018)

I use a locally owned roofing supply that puts customer service ahead of everything else and it makes up for any difference Home Depot has to offer as far as their pricing goes.


----------

